# Coleman Drip Coffee Maker



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the Coleman drip coffee maker that you use over a propane stove, and was wondering if anyone else has one? Mine takes about an hour to brew a pot, the manufacture claims 10 min. I added hot water to start and it took 10 min. Does anyone know of a fix, otherwise I'm boiling water before I start the pot of coffee. I emailed tech support at coleman, with no answer yet, so I figured I would throw the question here. My bodies takes about 10 min without boiling water.

Thanks


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Nope, I'm very content with my old percolator pot. On my little coleman 502 single burner I can have a 8-10 cup pot ready to serve in about 15 minutes.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I had one, worked great. I dont believe it took an hour, but maybe 15 mins. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

One of the guys brought one with to summer camp. Took about 10-15 minutes. Seemed to work fine.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

10 min. On high flame, 30 min on low flame. Works best and coffe tastes better with highest flame. 

You may have a small blockage. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Girtski (Apr 29, 2009)

15-20 minutes tops on the camper stove. My old Bernzomatic "camp stove" however will take 30-45 minutes cuz the flame isn't as hot as the stove in the camper.


----------

